# Best Study Bible ever used



## love2read (Sep 29, 2005)

I was wondering. Which study bible is the best you have ever used?


----------



## Poimen (Sep 29, 2005)

I happen to like the New Geneva Study Bible but then again it is the only one I have used extensively. 

https://ecom.ligonier.org/ecom/product.asp?idProduct=REF20S


----------



## love2read (Sep 29, 2005)

to Daniel Kok,

I appreciate your avatar very much. :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Poimen (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by love2read_
> to Daniel Kok,
> 
> I appreciate your avatar very much. :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:



Will they make it to the World Cup next year?


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by love2read_
> I was wondering. Which study bible is the best you have ever used?



The one I make notes in as I read.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2005)

1599 Geneva Bible


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 29, 2005)

The NKJV _Reformation Study Bible_ just despite the paedobaptist propaganda...


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> The NKJV _Reformation Study Bible_ just despite the paedobaptist propaganda...



 but _because_ of the paedobaptist propaganda!


----------



## daveb (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 29, 2005)

Here is some baptismal humor


----------



## bond-servant (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> The one I make notes in as I read.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Sep 29, 2005)

Spirit of the reformation study Bible (except that it is NIV), the notes and confessions in the back are very helpful.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2005)

The best study Bible I've ever used is the MacArthur Study Bible, which is excellent in many respects and has very thorough notes, (most thorough I've seen in any Study Bible) although his eschatology and ecclesiology aren't exactly Reformed. I say it's the best I've used because it's the best that I have since I haven't broken down and gotten the Reformation Study Bible yet. 

I also have the Hebrew-Greek Key Word Study Bible. I've found the lexical aids to be helpful since they give more extended definitions than Strong's, but the occasional study notes seem to reflect old-school dispensationalism in places (that's the sense I've gotten, anyway) and they are also a running advertisement for Zodhiates' other works.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 30, 2005)

I also the John MacArthur Study Bible although I would like to get a New Geneva.

blade


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> Spirit of the reformation study Bible (except that it is NIV), the notes and confessions in the back are very helpful.



That's why you just go for the original production in NKJV-- the illustrious _Reformation Study Bible_...


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Sep 30, 2005)

I got a Spirit of the Reformation for $18.99. I was going to post a thread with me and picture of it gloating (and will probably do so in this thread once I get home). I'm LOVING it so far.

MacArthur is the best to date that I've used, but the SOTR is closing the gap and will probably surpass it soon as my favorite. if only it were ESV.....

by the way, reading the into, I'm understanding that the Spirit of the Reformation is an update of the New Geneva. But I also see that the Reformation Study Bible is an update of the New Geneva. Did R.C. go off on his own because he didn't agree with the choice of translations for the update ? (the NIV)


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

I want a MacArthur Bible... I have a _MacArthur Bible Handbook_ that I bought the summer before the last while in NC. It's good, but not great.


----------



## Scott (Oct 3, 2005)

Spirit of the Reformation is best. Notes are very good (I like them better than Sproul's Reformation Study Bible). PSalms are an example. The Spirit of Reformation study Bible has short introductory comments on each psalm. 

Best part is that whenever a verse was used as a proof text for one of the reformed confessions or catechisms, there is a cross-reference to the exact part. And of course all those confessions and catechisms are in the back.

And it is NIV, which is probably the most faithful translation available.

[Edited on 10-3-2005 by Scott]


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> And it is NIV, which is probably the most faithful translation available.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 3, 2005)

1917 Scoffield Reference Bible......


----------

